# Potassium permanganate



## ameekplec.

Does anybody know where to get some? I'm sure if I go around to the labs in my building, I will find it eventually, but thought this might be easier and less awkward.


----------



## Chris S

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=533&highlight=Potassium+permanganate


----------



## Katalyst

I went to a pharmacy and asked for it and was given an herbal cleanse of some sort lol, they had absolutely no idea what I was talking about. A little scary huh? 

Sears hardware has it but no one in the store will have an absolute clue of what it is and swear they do not carry such an item. If you look in the area where they sell dehumidifyers, water filters you will find it in a white bottle with a teal/green label. A few companies produce it, I believe Merk labs is one of them. 

Clarke Koi in Scarborough also sells it. I'm not too sure what Randall's prices are though. But I believe they sell it in large and small quantities. 

If you can't find it I can pick you up a bottle the next time I get some for myself. It stains absolutely everything it touches including skin.


----------



## Mr Fishies

I guess I got lucky - went to Shoppers Drug mart, asked about it at the pharmacy counter and they know what I was looking for. They don't carry it in stock so I ordered a 100g jar for $11 (actually ~$4 + $7 dispensing fee or something silly like that). If you do go the pharmacy route, I'm told Walmart charges less for dispensing...which I wish I knew before hand.


----------



## jrs

Put a small pile of it on a ceramic plate and add a few drops of antifreeze and then stand back  Note: Do this outside!


----------



## ameekplec.

jrs, are you a chemist by any chance?

thanks everybody, I will check out the local sears and then the shoppers while I'm at it. After that, I might just scavenge around the labs here. Somebody is bound to have some.


----------

